# Best time of day to check body fat/meaurements?



## Uthinkso (Apr 17, 2007)

Obviously you will be the smallest in the morning when you first get up, and depending of what you've eaten, how much water you've drank, how many calories you've burned, etc this will vary to some small degree as the day goes on. 

I want to start checking this weekly and recording my findings.


Also, as far as measuring goes. What are good points to check. I measure around my waist, then across my stomcah inline with my naval. Those two i check now, but just really over the last couple weeks at varying times.


----------



## Phred (Apr 17, 2007)

Uthinkso said:


> Obviously you will be the smallest in the morning when you first get up, and depending of what you've eaten, how much water you've drank, how many calories you've burned, etc this will vary to some small degree as the day goes on.
> 
> I want to start checking this weekly and recording my findings.
> 
> ...


It is prolly not to critical when you measure the fat % as long as you do it at the same time of the day.  To be consistent with the measurements.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 17, 2007)

probably morining.


----------



## slip (Apr 17, 2007)

danny you should probably avoid giving advice and answering questions when you clearly have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## ABCs (Apr 17, 2007)

Ouch.


----------



## katt (Apr 17, 2007)

When they do mine with calipers they take a measurement from the back of the triceps, navel, about one inch above the hip bone and the front of the thigh...


----------



## vortrit (Apr 17, 2007)

I don't think it matter if you try to be consistent with your times.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 17, 2007)

slip. Are you serious? the morning is obviously the best time because that is when you have the least food in your system. rarely do people eat the exact same everyday so your weight is going to differ depending on what you eat. you wont have this problem if you do it in the morning.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 17, 2007)

BTW slip. next time you say someone else is wrong try to give an answer of your own instad of jsut saying im wrong.


----------



## bigsahm21 (Apr 17, 2007)

actually most of us here eat very similalry day after day.  its called a diet plan.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 17, 2007)

i know. but not the exact same thing. its almost impossible to eat the same exact thing at the exact same time with the exact same amount every day.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 17, 2007)

danny81 said:


> i know. but not the exact same thing. its almost impossible to eat the same exact thing at the exact same time with the exact same amount every day.



How is it impossible? I do it all the time and so do many others.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 17, 2007)

no you dont. not exactly. your food is not weighed to the .000000000001 oz and you doont eat at exactly the same time down to the second


----------



## Mista (Apr 17, 2007)

I eat pretty much on the minute


----------



## vortrit (Apr 17, 2007)

danny81 said:


> no you dont. not exactly. your food is not weighed to the .000000000001 oz and you doont eat at exactly the same time down to the second



Of course it's not but my meal times are still the same and the ammount of food is still the same. What your talking about wouldn't even make a difference in someone's bodyfat or not enough to even notice.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 17, 2007)

i know. im just saying. i eat pretty much the same thing everyday also.


----------



## slip (Apr 17, 2007)

danny - I didn't say you were wrong. Hence I didnt provide a different answer, although the person measuring and the measuring equipment play a big role in accuracy and consistency.

I was merely pointing out the fact from the posts youve made, and the fact that you are so new, and so uninformed that you should probably avoid answering technical questions or giving advice while looking like you know your stuff.


----------



## Uthinkso (Apr 18, 2007)

danny81 said:


> i know. but not the exact same thing. its almost impossible to eat the same exact thing at the exact same time with the exact same amount every day.



Not at all sir, M-Sat I eat the same exact foods and quantities. I measure still, as my eyeball isn't that sharp yet. So I'm certain I get the same amounts every day.


----------



## Uthinkso (Apr 18, 2007)

slip said:


> danny - I didn't say you were wrong. Hence I didnt provide a different answer, although the person measuring and the measuring equipment play a big role in accuracy and consistency.
> 
> I was merely pointing out the fact from the posts youve made, and the fact that you are so new, and so uninformed that you should probably avoid answering technical questions or giving advice while looking like you know your stuff.



I agree slip, not saying Danny is wrong either just maybe not personally experienced on the topic.

Thats my real problem with message boards in general regardless of the topic. A lot of folks just recite information they've read, not knowing whether its correct or not. Thats why I've always said these boards are 80%BS and 20% good info. There are a lot of users even here, that just fire off at people and tell them to read the stickies because they have seen it posted before. Yet those same folks will post a question a day later was covered in the stickies. People giving advice they have seen others give, but not personally taken. It all just seems backwards to me. I stick to what has worked for me, and if I have something to offer that I have personally had success with, than so be it. If not I keep my hole shut and subscribe to the thread in hopes to learn something.


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 18, 2007)

slip said:


> danny - I didn't say you were wrong. Hence I didnt provide a different answer, although the person measuring and the measuring equipment play a big role in accuracy and consistency.
> 
> I was merely pointing out the fact from the posts youve made, and the fact that you are so new, and so uninformed that you should probably avoid answering technical questions or giving advice while looking like you know your stuff.



This is dangerous ground here.


I too once tried to correct a new person and got an infraction for it.  So be careful.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 18, 2007)

Don't question the Mods


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 18, 2007)

Basically as stated earlier do it at a time of day that is going to be consistent to when you check it later on down the road.  The ideal situation will have the same variables when you measure, so that you can get an accurate representation.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Apr 18, 2007)

as repeated above. Mornings best, check at the sametime everyday to get accurate measurements. 

I personally do mine mornings. By night im usually 2-4lbs more then I was in the morning.


----------



## Uthinkso (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks for all of the advice guys...I drag ass int he mornings and can jsut check it before I get in the shower.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 18, 2007)

well. i actualy do know about the topic. sorry slip for being so rude. i misunderstood your post. i know about the topc because i ahve to weigh myself for boxing.


----------

